# Attempt to install Vlc



## neilms (Jul 11, 2010)

I tried to install the vlc media player after making sure my ports tree was up to date.
I had the build stop at least 5 times with an error stating eg package x is required, but package x1 is installed. I would then do the make deinstall and make reinstall. 

the final time, I got a message saying that package png-1.2.4 is installed but a newer one as required. Of course i deleted this and installed the new version. The build then stopped with error codes that cannot be fixed. 

When i tried to reboot my system, xwindows would not start so i had to go into single user mode to repair the damage. I cannot start emacs as a shared object 'cannot be found'. I assume that was one of the files that vlc told me to delete.

has anyone had this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2010)

Have a look with `# pkg_version -vI` make sure all your ports are up to date.

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING for any hints/tips regarding the order of certain ports.
Install ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade and use that to update your ports.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like it's not specific VLC problem. It just happens. Ports tree could be up-to-date but packages/apps still outdated.
png package is very important itself: many other apps depend on it. I would update png (and all its dependants) first. I remember it was something about png in /usr/ports/UPDATING
As to other outdated stuff it's difficult to say anything since we don't know what those files are.
In general after updating ports tree I run
`# pkg_version -vL=`
to see what exactly ports need updating.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Maybe see the thread "ports need stability" and/or
one relating to gettext in the title... for 
quick ways(1) to repair most of the ports without
too much hassle.
(1)  You are probably facing several distinct issues
each of which should be addressed first, and
seperately, before vlc, emacs, etc.  In particular
see UPDATING and note stuff undone.


----------

